# Inno Roof Rack



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet pics


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Thanks man!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Sweet pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


I agree, it looks ready to take on some Subies!


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

It totally is! This past weekend was insane and I can't wait to go back in a few weeks.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice rack.

I have a Thule on mine. Only costed me $300. Don't have a snowboard/ski attachment yet, but in the end, it won't be much more than what you paid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Inno. Can you replace the ski holders with other type of holders such as bike, kayak, canoe, or cargo? That's one of the big strengths of Thule.


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

This rack is what it is. It only holds snowboards and ski's. It does not detach from it. I really had no reason to get the Thule for that reason. I won't ever need to mount anything else on top of my car so I liked this option the best.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - how do you get your Christmas tree home? I actually purchased the GM/Tully rack to get my tree home. The tree is literally as big as my Cruze.


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Used my mom's CRV to get the tree home. Luckily I only live 2 minutes from the tree lot we always buy from so even if I did have to strap it on I wouldn't have to far to travel. I have also noticed that taking the rack off and putting it back on takes me about ten minutes if I do it by myself and about 5 minutes if I have someone help me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The time to take off and put on the Thule rack is also 5-10 minutes. I suspect the two racks use the same mounting concept and thus similar mounting hardware.


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Most likely it is a similar concept and has the same hardware. One thing I did notice was on a drive it brought my miles per gallon down almost 7. I did not think it would bring it down that much but if that is the case I really will only use the roof rack when I am taking friends places and we can put everything in my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Roof racks really impact fuel economy. Just the Thule bars hit you about 2-3 MPG. Putting anything else up there hits a lot harder. They're definitely useful when you do need to put something on the roof but I also keep mine off when I'm not using it.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

nice rack, but also noticed those rims? what are they? got any other pictures of them


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I will definitely do the same and keep my roof rack off until I definitely need to use it.



Check my garage out for more pics. The rims are 18' Forte F 42 Haze rims w/ air pressure sensors.

Nickruckusnj's Garage :: Cruzin' USA


----------

